# Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord



## anschmu (9. Januar 2011)

Moin ! Will hier mal versuchen ein neues Thema , rund um das Forellenangeln um den Fjord zu eröffnen ! Fahre schon seit '92 regelmäßig nach Hvide Sande zum Herings - und Forellenangeln ! Aber im Hvidesande Thread geht es ja mehr um den Hering ! Vielleicht kann man sich hier etwas ausführlicher mit den Forellenseen befassen ! Naturseen und auch Put&takeseen !


----------



## Matzinger (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! Will hier mal versuchen ein neues Thema , rund um das Forellenangeln um den Fjord zu eröffnen ! Fahre schon seit '92 regelmäßig nach Hvide Sande zum Herings - und Forellenangeln ! Aber im Hvidesande Thread geht es ja mehr um den Hering ! Vielleicht kann man sich hier etwas ausführlicher mit den Forellenseen befassen ! Naturseen und auch Put&takeseen !



Na, dann fang doch mal an


----------



## anschmu (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Welche boardies fahren denn noch regelmäßig zum Forellenangeln nach Hvidesande ? Und an welche Teiche? Fahrt ihr mehr an die Naturseen oder an die künstlich angelegten Put&take Teiche ? Was geht in Nymindegab am Forellensee vom Palle ? Wer fährt zum angeln nach Fjelstervang an den Bjerrelysee ? Wer kennt den Adsbolsee ?


----------



## anschmu (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Sehr merkwürdig ! Fährt kein Angler zum Forellen angeln an die Put&takes ? Komisch das die Parkplätze davor immer belegt sind - müssen wohl Wanderer sein


----------



## anschmu (15. Januar 2011)

*Hütte gebucht !*

So habe Angelhütte am Fjord gebucht für die letzte Maiwoche . Will mal beobachten wer so alles an den Put&takes den Forellen nachjagd !


----------



## anschmu (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Wann werden die Forellenseen und vor allem die Put & Take Seen
besetzt in diesem Frühling ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



anschmu schrieb:


> Wann werden die Forellenseen und vor allem die Put & Take Seen
> besetzt in diesem Frühling ?


 


Die werden je nach Anglerfrequenz täglich besetzt.:m
Hast übrigens Recht mit den Wanderern.Da es keine anderen
Parkplätze gibt,müssen die an den Put& Takes parken.


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ahnzen (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moinsen,fahre auch schon jahrelang nach Hvide Sande bzw. Bjerregaard und Klegod. Am besten gefangen habe ich beim Klegod Put&Take sowie beim Sondervig Put&Take. Der kleine See am Hafen von Hvide Sande ist auch nicht schlecht,nur wenn da mehr wie 5 Angler am See sind kannst es schon vergessen.In Söndervig gilt auf jeden Fall frühes Kommen sichert gute Plätze.


----------



## anschmu (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Ahnzen schrieb:


> Moinsen,fahre auch schon jahrelang nach Hvide Sande bzw. Bjerregaard und Klegod. Am besten gefangen habe ich beim Klegod Put&Take sowie beim Sondervig Put&Take. Der kleine See am Hafen von Hvide Sande ist auch nicht schlecht,nur wenn da mehr wie 5 Angler am See sind kannst es schon vergessen.In Söndervig gilt auf jeden Fall frühes Kommen sichert gute Plätze.



Moin ! Ich bevorzuge mehr die naturbelassenen Seen wie in Norre Nebel , bei Ringköping , Fjelstervang ,Adsbolsee und bin natürlich immer auf der Suche nach anderen Seen rund um den Fjord ; habe diesmal auch in Sondervig meine Zelte aufgeschlagen um nicht so viele Kilometer mit dem Auto zufahren nach Vidbaek !


----------



## Costas (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Weitere Naturseen rund um den Fjord, welche nicht genannt wurden sind diese 2:

1.) Førsum Sø. Ca. 3 km südlich vom Tarm, 5 Minuten v. Fjord. Es ist der grösste See Westjütlands mit sehr viele Bäumen, man kann aber nicht von überall aus angeln. Die Anlage hat noch einen weiteren See 5 Gehminuten weiter hinten, welcher auch für Fliegerfischer geeignet ist. Hier der Googlemaps Link
Der See hat seit letzten Septmber einen neuen Besitzer, welcher viel in die Infrastruktur investiert hat. Es setzt auch Fische bis 8 kg ein.

2.) Ejstrup-Seen
Es sind 3 Seen mitten im Wald. Sie liegen zwiscen Videbäk und Skjern. In einer davon darf man angeln. Es gibt dort nur  kleine Forellen, meistens sind's also 800g bis 1,5kg. Hier gibt es keine Anlagen. Für Fliegenfischen nicht geeignet. Es ist aber ein sehr schönes Naturerlebnis und man ist vom Wind beschützt.
Hier der Googlemaps LINK

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Ahnzen (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

@ Costas :
Jo in Tarm habe ich auch schon geangelt,vorn am alten Stall mußte man die Angelkarte lösen,damals war noch ein bärtiger Opa für den See zuständig,habe immer kurz vor der Holzrutsche gestanden ziemlich abschüssig da.Aber gute Fänge gehabt.


----------



## Costas (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Ahnzen schrieb:


> @ Costas :
> Jo in Tarm habe ich auch schon geangelt,vorn am alten Stall mußte man die Angelkarte lösen,damals war noch ein bärtiger Opa für den See zuständig,habe immer kurz vor der Holzrutsche gestanden ziemlich abschüssig da.Aber gute Fänge gehabt.



Genau, "der alte Opa" ....ich sag's ihm, wenn ich ihn wieder sehe :q .

Der neue Besitzer hat zwar auch ein Bart, ist aber noch kein Opa. Der alte "Stall" wurde renoviert, es gibt jetzt Toiletten, Becken mit fliessendem Wasser zur Reinigung und auch einen Sitzraum mit Bänke. Das Ganze war natürlich nicht umsonst und die Preise sind auf das Niveau der meisten Seen in der Region gestiegen.


----------



## anschmu (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

1.) Førsum Sø. Ist mir bekannt , war ich aber noch nicht angeln!

2.) Ejstrup-See Kenne ich noch nicht , werde ich mir aber mal ansehen !

Vielen Dank für die Mail ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## anschmu (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moin , hab gerade in einem anderen trööt vom Angelsee in Nymindegab gelesen . Kann nur der vom Palle sein - sehr teuer und Besatzangaben stimmen seit Jahren nicht ! Schade eigentlich , ein sehr schöner Teich , Habe ich 1992 meine erste Forelle in Dänemark gefangen ! Dann hat mich der Hvide Sande Virus gepackt !#h


----------



## Ahnzen (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moinsen allerseits,
der Angelsee in Nymindegab ,ist das der See auf der linken Seite in den Dünen (Manövergebiet) gelegen ? Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren gehört,das er 1. sehr flach sein soll und 2. kaum Besatz hinein getan wird, daher immer einen großen Bogen gemacht.


----------



## Ahnzen (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Bevir ich es vergesse , zwischen Bjerregard und Hvide Sanne gibt es auch noch Klittenes http://www.klittens-putandtake.dk/de/default.html , ist aber auch flach der See, wird aber gut eingesetzt.


----------



## cafabu (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin , hab gerade in einem anderen trööt vom Angelsee in Nymindegab gelesen . Kann nur der vom Palle sein - sehr teuer und Besatzangaben stimmen seit Jahren nicht ! Schade eigentlich , ein sehr schöner Teich , Habe ich 1992 meine erste Forelle in Dänemark gefangen ! Dann hat mich der Hvide Sande Virus gepackt !#h



Genau über den habe ich in dem anderen Trööt berichtet. Allerdings seit dem ich die Besatzmaßnahme live mitbekommen habe, ist er für mich gestorben. Kenn aber noch andere, die jedes Jahr hinfahren und begeistert sind.
Gru Carsten


----------



## anschmu (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Ahnzen schrieb:


> Moinsen allerseits,
> der Angelsee in Nymindegab ,ist das der See auf der linken Seite in den Dünen (Manövergebiet) gelegen ? Ich hatte vor einigen Jahren gehört,das er 1. sehr flach sein soll und 2. kaum Besatz hinein getan wird, daher immer einen großen Bogen gemacht.


Moin , hab dort 92` meine erste Forelle gefangen - da konnte man den See noch gut beangeln , aber der Besitzer hat in den Jahren immer weniger Besatz getätigt und auch seine Besatzangaben stimmten nicht ! Und so ist der See immer mehr verwaist ! Ich glaub ich war vor 8 Jahren das letzte Mal dort angeln ! Auch nimmt er sehr viel Geld finde ich .


----------



## anschmu (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



cafabu schrieb:


> Genau über den habe ich in dem anderen Trööt berichtet. Allerdings seit dem ich die Besatzmaßnahme live mitbekommen habe, ist er für mich gestorben. Kenn aber noch andere, die jedes Jahr hinfahren und begeistert sind.
> Gru Carsten


Moin , gibt immer wieder Angler die sich an den See verirren , meine Truppe beangelt ihn schon seit Jahren nicht mehr !


----------



## anschmu (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Go for Fisk ... Hvide Sande ... nur noch 90 Tage ... !


----------



## Ahnzen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Oh dann mußt Du ja ein wenig länger warten wie wir,unsere Truppe startet am 01.04.2011 nach Klegod.Tortzdem gut Fisch für Euch.Werde hier auf jeden Fall berichten was abging.#6


----------



## anschmu (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Haben unsere Zelte diesmal in Sondervig aufgeschlagen ! Meinst du nicht das es Anfang April noch zu kalt ist ! Wir sind sonst immer Mitte -Ende April gefahren bzw. Anfang Mai !


----------



## Ahnzen (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Schaun wir mal, bisher hatten wir eigentlich immer Glück mit dem Wetter, wenn es halt am Forellensee nicht klappt gehen wir an den Hafen in HS oder zum Brandungsangeln.Alles wird ausprobiert.


----------



## anschmu (1. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Ahnzen schrieb:


> Schaun wir mal, bisher hatten wir eigentlich immer Glück mit dem Wetter, wenn es halt am Forellensee nicht klappt gehen wir an den Hafen in HS oder zum Brandungsangeln.Alles wird ausprobiert.



Wir waren auch schon im Oktober in HS zum angeln , haben auch unseren Fisch gefangen ! Aber man wird ja auch bequemer im Alter ! Kannst ja mal berichten , wenn Ihr wieder da seid ! gruß Andreas #6


----------



## Ahnzen (4. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Selbstverständlich werde ich berichten :q,sollte doch mit dem Teufel zugehen wenn wir nicht ein paar nette Fische aus Dänemark entführen könnten.Naja mit dem Alter hast Du manchmal schon Recht, aber diesmal sind 5 Angler unter 30 Jahren mit dabei,mal schaun was das wird.
Ach nebenbei heiße auch Andreas :vik:


----------



## anschmu (4. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

@Ahnzen!   Dann seid ihr ja ne große Truppe ! Wir sind nur zu viert ! Jeder sein eigenes Zimmer ! Welche Teiche bzw Anlagen beangelt ihr denn ! Oder nur Hering und Küste ?


----------



## Ahnzen (6. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Wir wollen die P&T in Klegod und Sondervig beangeln sowie eventuell den kleinen Salzsee in Hvide-Sande,sind wir am überlegen ob den kleinen See eventuell für uns 9 Peoples einen halben Tag mieten wollen.Ansonsten mal schaun ob der Hering schon da ist sowie von der Mole angeln und in die Brandung gehen,ehe ich es vergesse schlafen und trinken sowie ab und zu etwas essen wollen wir auch noch.Oh das wird ja enges Programm wir fahren ja nur einen Woche |uhoh:


----------



## anschmu (6. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Ahnzen schrieb:


> Wir wollen die P&T in Klegod und Sondervig beangeln sowie eventuell den kleinen Salzsee in Hvide-Sande,sind wir am überlegen ob den kleinen See eventuell für uns 9 Peoples einen halben Tag mieten wollen.Ansonsten mal schaun ob der Hering schon da ist sowie von der Mole angeln und in die Brandung gehen,ehe ich es vergesse schlafen und trinken sowie ab und zu etwas essen wollen wir auch noch.Oh das wird ja enges Programm wir fahren ja nur einen Woche |uhoh:



Diese Kunstseen sagen uns nicht so zu ! Wir fahren meist zum Bjerrely und zum Adsbolsee auch in No sind zwei tolle Teiche ! Aber wenn ihr da mit 9 Anglern einfallt sind diese Seen belegt und wahrscheinlich auch nachher leer :q


----------



## anschmu (12. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Nur noch 70 Tage bis Hvide Sande und 2 Std. bis Bjerrely !:vik:


----------



## anschmu (26. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Nur noch 8 Wochen und 5 Stunden bis HS !


----------



## anschmu (27. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moin und Petri ! Wer war den schon in HS und kann von der Forellenfront berichten ?


----------



## Ahnzen (29. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moinsen, ich sag noch 48 Std. dann geht es endlich los,Klamotten sind schon gepackt die Angeln bereitgestellt,Donnerstag geht das großes Packen los.Werde auf jeden Fall berichten sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin.Lt. Hörensagen (Email-Kontakt) mit dem Angelladen in Hvide Sande sollen auf jeden Fall schon die Heringe im Anmarsch sein.Okidoki wir schauen mal,als dann bis demnächst allen Dänemarkfahrern ein großes Petri und gut Fisch.
Ahnzen #h


----------



## anschmu (29. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Ahnzen schrieb:


> Moinsen, ich sag noch 48 Std. dann geht es endlich los,Klamotten sind schon gepackt die Angeln bereitgestellt,Donnerstag geht das großes Packen los.Werde auf jeden Fall berichten sobald ich wieder zu Hause bin.Lt. Hörensagen (Email-Kontakt) mit dem Angelladen in Hvide Sande sollen auf jeden Fall schon die Heringe im Anmarsch sein.Okidoki wir schauen mal,als dann bis demnächst allen Dänemarkfahrern ein großes Petri und gut Fisch.
> Ahnzen #h




Na , dann viel Petri Heil und vor allem gutes Wetter ! Andreas:vik:


----------



## LAC (29. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Ich kenne schon einige put&take anlagen, die förmlich den ringköbing fjord einsäumen, wobei am holmsland dünengürtel - wo hvide sande liegt - ja nur zwei, drei anlagen sind. Die anderen liegen alle im norden, osten oder süden vom ringköbing fjord. Ich kenne etwa 25 anlagen, einige wo die hölle los ist, d.h. reichlich angler sind und einige wo im jahr nur 20 angler ihr glück versuchen. Sie alle sind mal besetzt worden,  einige werden des öfteren besetzt, da mehr fische dort geangelt werden, einige da wissen die eigentümer gar nicht mehr, dass sie eine put&take anlage haben - jedenfalls sieht der see schön aus.
Nun ist dieses ein geschäft, deshalb kann ich nicht sagen welche anlage gut ist. Es steht jedenfalls fest, wenn einer fische besetzt hat, kann  man sie angeln - sollte es nicht klappen, hat ein anderer sie schon gefangen, oder man macht was falsch. Auch steht fest, dass irendwann neue eingesetzt werden. Ich glaube, wenn die kasse es erlaubt, da es ja nicht eine soziale einrichtung für angler ist. 
Ich kenne einen angler, der fängt in zwei stunden fünf stück - mehr darf man nicht fangen - gehen noch zwei mann mit, werden 15 gefangen. Wenn er nur zwei fängt in zwei stunden, dann wartet er bis reichlich angler das gewässer aufsuchen und geld bezahlen, damit er erneut seine 5 stück fangen kann.
So ist es - deshalb sagt man schnell was falsches über eine anlage.
Ich spreche natürlich von kleineren anlagen, die put&take anlagen. die sich inzwischen zum erlebnispark entwickelt haben, mit hütten und bierklause, die lachen über den fischbesatz.
So sehe ich die put&take anlagen in dk - kann mich aber auch irren und würde mich freuen, wenn mir einer aus deutschland eine anlage im bereich des fjordes nennt, wo ich als ausgleich mal zwei stunden am gewässer sitze und dabei schnell mal 5 stück fangen kann.


----------



## Norweger2000 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moin,

war letzte Woche in Hvide Sande.
Wir haben uns die Anlagen in Klegod und Sondervig angeschaut. Die in Klegod war im Oktober letzten Jahres noch Top besucht und wurde jeden Tag neu besetzt. 

Bei unserem Besuch letzte Woche, war es irgendwie komisch.
Dort standen keine Angler bzw 2-3. Es standen keine Zahlen an der "Aussetztafel".

Wir sind dann nach Sondervig gefahren und haben dort geangelt. Allerdings besetzt der Tag nur alle 3-4 Tage ca 100 Kg.

Schönen Urlaub !!!

Gruss Matthias


----------



## anschmu (30. März 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

@lac moin.direkt am fjord nenne ich keine , da ich sie wenig bzw.nie beangele ! wir fahren sehr gern zum bjerrely-see bei fjestervang oder auch zum adsboel-see , der nicht so weit von dir weg sein dürfte ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## LAC (1. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



anschmu schrieb:


> @lac moin.direkt am fjord nenne ich keine , da ich sie wenig bzw.nie beangele ! wir fahren sehr gern zum bjerrely-see bei fjestervang oder auch zum adsboel-see , der nicht so weit von dir weg sein dürfte ! Gruß Andreas



Andreas, die angelsaison beginnt ja gerade, wir hatten dieses jahr reichlich frost und einige hatten eine eisschicht noch vor wenigen wochen bzw. waren geschlossen. Für die fünf angler, die in den letzten monaten hier die ganzen put&take besuchen, da besetzt - so glaube ich keiner einen fisch. Eisangeln war angesagt.
Gruß Otto


----------



## anschmu (1. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



LAC schrieb:


> Andreas, die angelsaison beginnt ja gerade, wir hatten dieses jahr reichlich frost und einige hatten eine eisschicht noch vor wenigen wochen bzw. waren geschlossen. Für die fünf angler, die in den letzten monaten hier die ganzen put&take besuchen, da besetzt - so glaube ich keiner einen fisch. Eisangeln war angesagt.
> Gruß Otto



Moin ! Mein reden ! Deswegen fahre ich dies Jahr auch erst ende Mai ! Will mal eine andere Jahreszeit ausprobieren ! Auch mal barfuß im Wasser stehen :vik:


----------



## Ahnzen (11. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moinsen, so wieder wohl behalten aus HS zurück gekehrt.
Von den Forellenseen gibt es fogendes zu berichten :
Klegod Put&Take 3x gewesen 11 Fische gefangen,jeden Tag bis auf einen Tag Besatz von bis zu 100 kg.Sondervig : 1 mal da gewesen, seid ungefähr 14 Tagen keinen Besatz,einige Forellen mit Pilzbefall,tote Aale am Ufer für mich ein ganz klares NO GO !!
Meine Mitfahrer waren noch einen Tag in der Nähe von Herning,Namen des See`s bekomme ich noch,haben dort mit 6 Mann in 3 Stunden 12 Fische gefangen,größter Fisch dort 6,4 kg.
Waren dann noch an der Heringsfront, im Hafenbecken und haben dort noch mal in 2 Tagen 50 Stück mitgenommen. Hochseetour ist leider auf Grund von zu hohen Windstärken ausgefallen. Bis die Tage ahnzi:vik:


----------



## anschmu (16. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Ahnzen schrieb:


> Moinsen, so wieder wohl behalten aus HS zurück gekehrt.
> Von den Forellenseen gibt es fogendes zu berichten :
> Klegod Put&Take 3x gewesen 11 Fische gefangen,jeden Tag bis auf einen Tag Besatz von bis zu 100 kg.Sondervig : 1 mal da gewesen, seid ungefähr 14 Tagen keinen Besatz,einige Forellen mit Pilzbefall,tote Aale am Ufer für mich ein ganz klares NO GO !!
> Meine Mitfahrer waren noch einen Tag in der Nähe von Herning,Namen des See`s bekomme ich noch,haben dort mit 6 Mann in 3 Stunden 12 Fische gefangen,größter Fisch dort 6,4 kg.
> Waren dann noch an der Heringsfront, im Hafenbecken und haben dort noch mal in 2 Tagen 50 Stück mitgenommen. Hochseetour ist leider auf Grund von zu hohen Windstärken ausgefallen. Bis die Tage ahnzi:vik:


Moin ! Dann habt ihr ja ganz gut gefangen - muß auch nur noch 5 Wochen warten , bis es los geht :q


----------



## wulliw (16. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

moin andreas.

wann genau fährst du denn nach DK. und wohin genau?

ich fahre am 2.6. für 9tg nach borg havn

gruß andreas:q#h


----------



## koppenangler (16. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hallo.:vik:
Fahre am 16.07. nach Bork Havn und bin da völlig Jungfräulich auf dem Gebiet, kannst ja mal schreiben wies war und ein paar Angeltips geben.
Danke und schones Wetter.#h#h#h


----------



## anschmu (17. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



wulliw schrieb:


> moin andreas.
> 
> wann genau fährst du denn nach DK. und wohin genau?
> 
> ...



Moin - Bin vom 21.5 bis 28.5 in Sondervig - Schade eine Woche die man sich verpasst ! Welche Forellenteiche bevorzugst du um Borghavn ? Gruß andreas


----------



## anschmu (26. April 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

*So ab heute werden die Tage bis Hvidesande gezählt - noch 25 Tage und der Rest von Heute *


----------



## anschmu (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

* Nur noch 2o Tage .............!*


----------



## anschmu (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

So nun sind es nur noch 14 Tage - alles spricht von der Heringsfront , aber wie sieht es denn an den Forellenseen aus ? wer kann denn schon von Erfolgen berichten ?


----------



## kampfschwimmer (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

hallo...

wir fahren jedes jahr im mai nach dänemark immer in die ecke hvide sande...sondervig...
nicht nur das hochseeangeln ist für mich wichtig sondern auch das angeln am forellensee, was ich auch in deutschland sehr oft betreibe...
so...nun zum thema also ich angel am liebsten in sondervig am put&take weil der zweimal am tag besetzt wird und denn gästen somit vor augen geführt wird das auch forellen drin sind und die sind ordentlich,dänische forellen halt, aber das nützt manchmal alles nix weil die forellen nicht wollen und da kann man sich auf den kopf stellen, noch nicht einmal tremarella funktioniert da...
naja klegot put&take wird meines erachtens nach etwas vernachlässigt...noch ein kleiner tipp an alle seht einfach mal in die mülleimer an denn schlachtplätzen der jeweiligen seen daran könnt ihr erkennen ob gut oder weniger gut gefangen wurde...
ansonsten empfehle ich jeden samstags angeln zu gehen weil am samstag die meisten urlauber kommen werden auch die teiche voll gemacht um die kunden für die ganze woche an denn teich zu ziehen...
ich denke das reicht erstmal zum anfang...

mfg


----------



## Andree Hörmann (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Klittens Put & Take habe ich über Ostern auch sehr gut gefangen und wirklich amtliche "Schweine" um die 4kg. Waren geschmacklich auch ok....die Forellen von Klegod waren teilweise recht modrig.

Gruß Andree


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Jungs,#h

da so viele von euch in nächster Zeit vor Ort sind,dann können wir uns doch hoffentlich wieder auf ein HS-Aktuell
freuen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Steffen1896 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moin Moin,
bin ab Samstag 2 Wochen im Familienurlaub in Nörre Nebel.
Hab mich mit dem Fischen in DK noch nicht so wirklich auseinandergesetzt. Habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich welche Seen in der Umgebung einen Besuch wert sind? Und ich wäre euch auch über Gerätetips dankbar. Was muß auf jeden Fall mit? Bin ziemlich unsicher. Dank euch.
Steffen


----------



## anschmu (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Steffen1896 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> bin ab Samstag 2 Wochen im Familienurlaub in Nörre Nebel.
> Hab mich mit dem Fischen in DK noch nicht so wirklich auseinandergesetzt. Habt ihr ein paar Tips für mich welche Seen in der Umgebung einen Besuch wert sind? Und ich wäre euch auch über Gerätetips dankbar. Was muß auf jeden Fall mit? Bin ziemlich unsicher. Dank euch.
> Steffen



Moin Bin ab Samstag auch in der Gegend - Sondervig - Um Norre Nebel sind ein paar schöne Teiche . Sind ausgeschildert ! Als Ruten - ganz normale Forellenrute mit Rolle bis 22er Schnur - damit solltest du schon ein paar Trutten verhaften können ! Vielleicht sieht man sich , fahre blauen Renault Megane mit Hannover Kennzeichen ( Großer Dachkoffer ) und vier Verrückte Angler im Auto ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## Nine mit Elfi (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

moin,

und wie schauts aus mit den Forellenteichen um HS.... bin in ein paar Tagen oben und würde mich über ein paar Tips sehr freuen 

grüße


----------



## anschmu (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

So bin gerade wieder da aus HS ! war ne schöne Woche leider zu wenig Fisch gefangen ! Genauer Bericht folgt !


----------



## GuruSven (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



anschmu schrieb:


> So bin gerade wieder da aus HS ! war ne schöne Woche leider zu wenig Fisch gefangen ! Genauer Bericht folgt !



Kannst auch Bilder sehen lassen


----------



## anschmu (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moin ! Heute endlich mal Zeit um einen kleinen Bericht über meine Angelwoche vom 21.5-28.5 in Sondervig zu berichten ! 
War leider nicht so berauschend mit Hering und Forelle ! Aber das lag wohl mehr an der Anglerfaulheit ! Wir haben halt unsere Teiche abgefahren und unseren Fisch verhaftet ! Dazu muß ich sagen , das wir nur Naturseen anfahren und keine künstlichen Put&takes ! Die werden zwar auch nur besetzt , aber  ich finde die Anlagen einfach ansprechender , als diese ausgebaggerten Löcher ohne Vegetation ! Wir waren am Bjerrelysee und am Adsboelsee , auch bei No haben wir unser Glück versucht .Sind mit vier Anglern nicht viele Forellen geworden - nehmen an falsche Montage zur falsche Zeit ! Auf Hering waren wir zweimal , aber nur für den Eigenbedarf ! War mal wieder lustig mitanzusehen wenn Blindenfischen angesagt ist - sehr viel gelacht haben wir über die sogenannten Spezialisten - null Ahnung , aber den anderen schön über Die Schnüre geworfen . War schon sehr lusig anzusehen ! Wir haben beschlossen , die nächsten Jahre mal etwas kürzer zutreten um auch die Preiserhöhungen an den Teichen zubeobachten ! Höherer Preis - weniger Besatz ! Werden die nächsten Jahre einen genauen Plan ausarbeiten und so einmal am Tag für 4 Std. angeln und mehr auf Hering gehen ! Aber auch nur soviel wie man selbst verbrauchen kann ! Den Rest der Woche werden wir relaxen und uns mal die Gegend anschauen ! Und nach neuen Teichen schauen ! Mal schauen ob ich im September noch mal HS anfahren werde kommt Zeit kommt Rat !#hHabs gerade erfahren - werde am 30.07 noch mal schnell am Bjerrelysee angeln fahren - mal eben 550km hin und wieder zurück ! Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts !


----------



## sCoPeXx (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hi Leute, finde diesen Thread ne Klasse Idee. Ich fahre auch im normal fall 1 mal im Jahr nach HS ich bin zwar nicht der Forellensee angler wie er im Buche steht kann mir aber den einen oder anderen gang zum Forellensee in DK nicht verkneifen, ich war schon in Sondervig Klegod No Houvig  das sind so die "Standard Seen" Sondervig finde ich ne tolle Anlage leider überlaufen .... es sind schöne Fische im wasser aber mit meinen Methoden wollen sie nie so beisen  Klegod ist auch gut war aber letzes Jahr leider nicht dort fischen. No war letztes jahr aber auch nicht sooo der Hammer leider war der Flusslauf stark verkrautet und ne halbe Baustelle.... Houvig ist klasse leider nicht so stark besetzt aber schön zu befischen.

@ anschmu 

Wie sah No aus ist der Flusslauf 1000m hinten dieses Jahr zubefischen ??? also nicht der kleine vorne .

lg Patrick


----------



## anschmu (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

@ anschmu 

Wie sah No aus ist der Flusslauf 1000m hinten dieses Jahr zubefischen ??? also nicht der kleine vorne .

lg Patrick[/QUOTE]

@ Patrick 

Bei No fahren ich immer zum kleinen Teich ! Die große Anlage war im Mai eine große Baustelle - er hat hinten alles neu und größer gemacht , aber noch nichts begrünt . Mal sehen wenn ich es am 30.7 schaffe fahre ich mal vorbei um zusehen , wie weit er ist - aber die Anlage sagt mir sowieso nicht so zu ! mal sehen wenn er sie fertig hat ! es gibt bei No aber noch einen Teich , nur wird dort kaum geangelt , seit vor ein paar Jahren der Sohn die Anlage übernommen hat gehen noch nicht einmal Dänen dort zum angeln , weil kaum noch Besatz gemacht wird und auch die Sauberkeit rund um den Teich sowie die Angelplätze lassen sehr zu wünschen übrig ! Lg Andreas


----------



## sCoPeXx (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

wie sind die Fänge da so an dem Teich ?


----------



## blackbird1993 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Also ich kann einen schönen Put and Take empfehlen, mit tollen Fischen!

Den Vibholm orredsö!

Letztes Jahr in 2 Stunden 3x 1,5 Kilo Forellen! Klasse angelegt, es hat ultraspaß gemacht eine Standforelle mit Tauwurm unter den Bäumen wegzufischen! (Ich hang total verdreht in den Bäumen, weil man die Stelle sonst nicht hätte befischen können )


Letztes Jahr schwamm am Ufer immer eine wirklich abartig große Forelle rum, mindestens 1m, wenn nicht größer, dem konnte man Würmer vor die Nase halten, die ist einfach klatblütig dran vorbeigeschwommen. Ihr glaubt nicht wie sehr mein herz geklopft hat ....Der Fisch hatte sich einmal in meinem Spinner "verfangen" und hat sich daraufhin mit wütendem Kopfschlenkern aus dem Wasser erhoben, ein phenomenaler anblick!

Vieleicht trifft man sich ja mal dort


----------



## anschmu (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



muschtang schrieb:


> Also ich kann einen schönen Put and Take empfehlen, mit tollen Fischen!
> 
> Den Vibholm orredsö!
> 
> ...


Hast du mal die genaue Adresse !


----------



## blackbird1993 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Ehm ja, und ich kann den Weg beschreiben!

http://www.visitholstebro.dk/tyskla...e/gdk005951/vibholm-oerredsoe.htm?CallerUrl=1

Wenn man von Ulfborg aus kommt, fährt man richtung husby klit!

Nach etwa 2-3 Kilometern kommt links ein "Putandtake" Schild ..


Dort abbiegen und an der Windwühle vorbei durch das Wäldchen fahren, am ersten feldweg nach dem wald auf der rechten seite ist ein Schild "vibholm orredsö" dort reinfahren und nach 500 m steht man vorm see!

Bin ab 23.06. in der Gegend!


----------



## anschmu (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



muschtang schrieb:


> Ehm ja, und ich kann den Weg beschreiben!
> 
> http://www.visitholstebro.dk/tyskla...e/gdk005951/vibholm-oerredsoe.htm?CallerUrl=1
> 
> ...


Danke für die schnelle Antwort , werd mal hinfahren ,wenn ich wieder in DK bin ! Danke


----------



## anschmu (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

So haben uns besprochen - werden mal was verrücktes machen und für einen Tag zum angeln nach Dänemark fahren - mal eben 1100 km hin und zurück ! Schauen wir mal was am bjerrelysee so zu holen ist !:vik:


----------



## sCoPeXx (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

na dan Petri Heil


----------



## anschmu (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Zur Anlage in No ! ich war im Mai mal in No schauen : Die Anlage ist sehr vergrößert worden - aber noch nicht begrünt - nach meiner Meinung kann man noch ein Jahr warten bis man sie besuchen kann ! Is t noch kein Bewuchs in der neuen " Flußstrecke " . Als wir da waren fegte ein starker Wind um die Anlage und trieb uns den feinen Sand in die Augen - war nicht sehr angenehm ! Sind dann weiter zum kleinen Teich - dort ist man einigermaßen geschütz und fängig ist der Teich auch !


----------



## sCoPeXx (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Kennt jemand diesen see ?? Mejlbygård Lystfiskeri


----------



## anschmu (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> Kennt jemand diesen see ?? Mejlbygård Lystfiskeri



Noch nie gehört - wo soll der denn sein ? LG Andreas 
Ps : hab dir noch ne pn geschickt !


----------



## sCoPeXx (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

nördlich von Ringköbing auf der umfahrung von sondervig kommend auf der linkenseite vor dem Einkaufsgebiet


----------



## anschmu (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> nördlich von Ringköbing auf der umfahrung von sondervig kommend auf der linkenseite vor dem Einkaufsgebiet



Meinst du wenn ich Sondervig komme den Teich am ersten Kreisel oder den Teich ,wenn ich die Umgehung weiter fahre den , zwischen 2. und 3.Kreisel  ? Sagen mir beide nicht so zu - habe beide auch noch nicht beangelt ! Ich bevorzuge mehr Adsboel und Bjerrelysee , wenn die auch etwas weiter zu fahren sind - aber die Ruhe dort macht den Reiz aus ! Wobei der Bjerrelysee nur in der Woche ruhig ist - am Wochenende isst das Muschelhaus meiist für irgendwelche Feiern gebucht -und das stört schon die Ruhe !


----------



## sCoPeXx (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

das ist der zwischen den 2 und 3 Kreisel an dem vorne beim ersten war ich mal schauen dort wurde gut gefangen. nja evtl mal probieren.

ich Würde gerne mal wieder ne 60+ Forelle fangen in Sondervig sind immer schöne Große drin aber sie schmeken immer modrig das wasser ist auch ziemlich trüb und auf Spinnköder beissen sie auch nicht immer gut  
ich habe mir dieses Jahr was überlegt wie ich evtl was anderes machen könnte als die 100 andern Angler
kennst du evtl noch nen guten See in der Nähe der Falbaeck wäre auch mal interessant 

 lg Patrick


----------



## anschmu (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> das ist der zwischen den 2 und 3 Kreisel an dem vorne beim ersten war ich mal schauen dort wurde gut gefangen. nja evtl mal probieren.
> 
> ich Würde gerne mal wieder ne 60+ Forelle fangen in Sondervig sind immer schöne Große drin aber sie schmeken immer modrig das wasser ist auch ziemlich trüb und auf Spinnköder beissen sie auch nicht immer gut
> ich habe mir dieses Jahr was überlegt wie ich evtl was anderes machen könnte als die 100 andern Angler
> ...




Moin ! Fahlbaek Soe ist eigentlich ein schönes Gewässer
Nur sitz man dort sehr ungschütz vom Wetter ! Aber fängig ist er allemal gewesen ! Meist hinten am Steg oder gegenüber den Bäumen ! Angele meist mit Sbiro und 1,20 bis 1,80 Vorfach , wenn sie in Beisslaune sind immer fängig !


----------



## anschmu (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Männer was macht die Forellenfront am Fjord - man hört und schmeckt nichts ? Bin Am 30.7 mal für einen Tag am Bjerrelysee ! :vik:


----------



## Tim1983 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



anschmu schrieb:


> Männer was macht die Forellenfront am Fjord - man hört und schmeckt nichts ? Bin Am 30.7 mal für einen Tag am Bjerrelysee ! :vik:



Hey,
da musst Du noch bis zum September abwarten, von da an kann ich berichten :vik: .


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hallo alle zusammen,

freue mich auch schon riesig am 4.8. fahren wir auch wieder los nach DK - Hvide Sande. Im mom arbeite ich die 2. Woche bei ner gärtnerei hier bei uns um extra nochn bisl geld zu bekommen um neues tackle zu kaufen ^^ 

Hab mir ne Tubertini Seika Trout Big Eye und ne Spro Red Arc gegönnt freu mich schon richtig die combo auf die dicken lachser einzuweihen.

Am 30.7. gehts auch nochmal nach askari (hannover) um dort noch n bisl tackle zu kaufen... powerbait & co

LG Felix


----------



## Tim1983 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> freue mich auch schon riesig am 4.8. fahren wir auch wieder los nach DK - Hvide Sande. Im mom arbeite ich die 2. Woche bei ner gärtnerei hier bei uns um extra nochn bisl geld zu bekommen um neues tackle zu kaufen ^^
> 
> ...



Hey Felix!
Das hört sich doch super an, schöne Rute + Rolle. Dann viel Glück und viele Dicke Lachsforellen  . 
Bei mir dauert es noch bis September, aber dann gehts Rund :vik: .

Schöne Grüße
Tim


----------



## anschmu (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammen,
> 
> freue mich auch schon riesig am 4.8. fahren wir auch wieder los nach DK - Hvide Sande. Im mom arbeite ich die 2. Woche bei ner gärtnerei hier bei uns um extra nochn bisl geld zu bekommen um neues tackle zu kaufen ^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Der Mog (25. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hallo,
Ich gebe es zu ich bin bekennender Sondervig Fan, Ich mag die Anlage (sehr Sauber ,sogar die Toilette) und die Qualität der Lachsforellen ist sehr gut.
Nur im Hochsommer bei extremer Hitze nicht so toll da.

Mfg Der MOG


----------



## mottejm (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Der Mog schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich gebe es zu ich bin bekennender Sondervig Fan, Ich mag die Anlage (sehr Sauber ,sogar die Toilette) und die Qualität der Lachsforellen ist sehr gut.
> Nur im Hochsommer bei extremer Hitze nicht so toll da.
> 
> Mfg Der MOG



Hallo,
Ich kann da nur zustimmen. Bin seit 2 Tagen wieder zu Hause und wir haben gerade Lachsforelle in Dillsauce aus Sondervig gegessen.
Der Besitzer ist jeden Tag da, macht sauber, kümmert sich um die Toiletten und hat viele und auch grosse Fische im Teich. Das Wasser ist nicht schmutzig, aber nach den 3 Regentagen war es sehr trübe, vorher war es viel klarer.
Am Montag sind dort mind. 150 Fische von gross bis klein eingesetzt worden, ich habe genau neben dem Lieferauto geangelt und bei 100 Fischen das zählen aufgehört.

Ich kann die Anlage nur empfehlen. Da gibt es auch Angler die Fahren da seit vielen Jahren hin und das kommt sicher nicht von ungefähr. Es gibt ja genug Seen in der Umgebung.

Motte

Ich freue mich schon auf Oktober und hoffe dann gibt es Heringe und MeFos


----------



## sCoPeXx (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

naja die anlage mag ja sauber sein aber ich bin von der anlage nicht so begeistert ok wir sind immer Ende August dort oben und ich habe dort erst 2 Fische gefangen 1 mit 61 cm und eine mit so 40 cm aber geschmaklich haben sie sehr modrig geschmeckt. klar habe ich viele angler gesehen die dort viel fisch mit nachhause nehmen aber ich habe in anderen anlagen immer besser gefangen


----------



## mottejm (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



sCoPeXx schrieb:


> naja die anlage mag ja sauber sein aber ich bin von der anlage nicht so begeistert ok wir sind immer Ende August dort oben und ich habe dort erst 2 Fische gefangen 1 mit 61 cm und eine mit so 40 cm aber geschmaklich haben sie sehr modrig geschmeckt. klar habe ich viele angler gesehen die dort viel fisch mit nachhause nehmen aber ich habe in anderen anlagen immer besser gefangen



Hallo,
Ich versuche es auch gerne mal woanders. Wo gehst Du Lachsforellen fangen

Motte


----------



## Flossenengel (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hey Community !

ich bin eigentlich eher ein stiller Verfolger dieser Foren, aber nun hab´ein mittelprächtiges Problemchen  #c und könnte Euren Support gebrauchen. 

Mein erster Fehler ... ein Teil des diesjährigen Sommerurlaubes wurde soeben demokratisch durch den Gesamt-Familienrat bestimmt |krach:

Mein zweiter Fehler ... das Ergebnis ist ein Ferienhaus in HUSBY, in einem DK Gebiet, indem ich noch nie war, und das ich dementsprechend noch nie beangelt habe ;+

Mein möglicherweise dritter Fehler ... nachdem ich im Pfingsturlaub 2 Wochen intensivst Tag & Nacht angeln durfte und meine Holde & die Kiddies mir artigst freien Lauf gelassen haben, werde ich dieses Mal für die 2 Wochen in HUSBY (20.Aug. - 03.Sept.) nur die sehr frühen Morgenstunden, sehr späten Abendstunden oder die Nacht angeln gehen |bigeyes

Nun könnten mir Eure Erfahrungen sehr helfen: |kopfkrat

- gibt es in der weiteren Umgebung Forellenseen, an denen man 24h (rund um die Uhr) angeln darf

- wo bieten sich Ende August Angelstellen an Molen oder Häfen, die nicht völlig überlaufen sind

- kennt Ihr Seen, die man vom Ufer beangeln kann bzw. wo es Spass macht sich ein Boot zu mieten (nachts?)

- was fängt sich denn im Meer zu dieser Zeit in dieser Gegend (Brandung od. Hafen/Mole)

Würde mich echt über Rückmeldungen freuen ... |wavey:


----------



## Felipe95 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hallo ich bin ab donnerstag am ringköbingfjord und wollte mal fragen wie voll die put & takes speziell jetzt sondervig und klegod im mom sind unter der woche sind viele angler da ?
oder hält es sich im mom in grenzen ?


----------



## anschmu (1. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moin, war am Samstag am Bjerrelysee bei Herning ! War ein wunderschöner Tag mit Sonne satt ! Haben auch ein paar Forellen verhaftet ( 7  ) ! Ein bischen wenig , aber wenn sie nicht beissen ! Egal war ein stressiger Tag mit 38 Stunden , aber watt mut , dat mut ! Gruß Andreas:vik:


----------



## porscher (1. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

es gibt doch einen dänischen forellenführer mit vielen seen! kennt jemand die homepage?


----------



## porscher (1. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

http://www.dansee.dk/22-home.html


----------



## Costas (2. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



porscher schrieb:


> es gibt doch einen dänischen forellenführer mit allen seen! kennt jemand die homepage?



Hallo

Der Forellenührer ist super :m. Darin sind aber längst nicht *alle* Seen, sondern nur diejenigen, die dafür bezahlen, um aufgenommen zu werden..... das ist ein Bruchteil der existierenden Seen.

Gruss |wavey:
Costas


----------



## Felipe95 (3. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hallo,
wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß wie tief in etwa die beiden klegod teiche sind ?

Vielen Dank in Voraus.

LG Felix


----------



## Felipe95 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Heute wieder zurückgekommen aus DK eine Woche mit Familie Ferienpark Sondervig.

Mitgebracht habe ich ca 20kg Forelle und 45 Makrelen ... also recht erfolgreich ^^

LG Felix


----------



## porscher (11. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

petri felix!!! wo hast du die makrelen gefangen?


----------



## Felipe95 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

die makrelen ... im meer natürlich bin mit ner 3 stundentour mit der ms solea rausgefahren die schiffe von codhunter sind die ganze woche über garnicht rausgefahren und lagen komischerweise nur im hafen rum


----------



## anschmu (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Heute wieder zurückgekommen aus DK eine Woche mit Familie Ferienpark Sondervig.
> 
> Mitgebracht habe ich ca 20kg Forelle und 45 Makrelen ... also recht erfolgreich ^^
> 
> LG Felix



Petri Heil ! Das ist doch schon mal was ! In welchem See  hast du denn die Forellen gefangen ? Gruß Andreas


----------



## Felipe95 (13. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Ich war 5x Klegod und 1x Sondervig ... Klegod habe ich bisher immer besser gefangen obwohl die meisten sagen das in sondervig besser besetzt wird.


----------



## franky04 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Petri zusammen,

denke ich befinde mich hier in bester Gesellschaft um mir ein paar Info's zu holen.

Geplant ist ein langes Wochenende (Do. - Mo.) mit 4 Personen in einem Ferienhäuschen (Hund gehört auch dazu).
Beangeln möchten wir gerne p&t Forellenanlagen.

Nun handelt es sich um unseren ersten DK Ausflug und sind auf Tips von Insidern angewiesen, die uns evtl. mal ein paar Quellen nennen können für dementsprechende Ferien-Häuser am nahegelegenem Teich.
Wäre blöd, teuer Lehrgeld zu bezahlen weil wir von irgendeinem Anbieter aus dem Net über den Tisch gezogen werden und hier jemand ist, der eine passende Adresse zur Hand hat.

Hoffe auf Eure Erfahrung und reichlich Antworten #6

Danke.

VG, Frank


----------



## anschmu (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



franky04 schrieb:


> Petri zusammen,
> 
> denke ich befinde mich hier in bester Gesellschaft um mir ein paar Info's zu holen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Frank ! Wenn du an den Ringköping Fjord fahren willst empfehle ich dir - www.esmarch.dk ! Mt dieser Vermietung bin ich 15 Jahren nicht einmal reingefallen ! gibt natürlich noch Dancenter und novasol undd viele mehr , schau einfach mal im Netz ! Um den Fjord gibt es reichlich Put& Take Seen , schau unter dansee.dk mal nach ! Auch bekommst du Infos direkt vor Ort beim Vermieter oder in den Touristenbüros , und natürlich in den Angelgeschäften im Hafen von Hvidesande ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## franky04 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Grüß Dich Andreas,

danke Dir für die Antwort. Darauf lässt sich aufbauen.
Würde mich, wenn es OK ist, noch mal an Dich wenden wenn ich Fragen habe sollte?

VG, Frank


----------



## Armin0406 (15. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Schau mal hier rein,
www.fejo.dk 

da bekommst viele Infos und tollen Service haben die auch


----------



## anschmu (16. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



franky04 schrieb:


> Grüß Dich Andreas,
> 
> danke Dir für die Antwort. Darauf lässt sich aufbauen.
> Würde mich, wenn es OK ist, noch mal an Dich wenden wenn ich Fragen habe sollte?
> ...


Hallo Frank ,sollte kein Problem sein !Meld dich einfach -versuche dann so schnell wie möglich zu antworten ! Kenne mich ganz  gut aus rund um den Fjord , fahre dort schon seit `93 mindestens einmal im Jahr zum  angeln ! Manchmal auch nur für einen Tag ... ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## anschmu (27. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moin ! Hab mal eine andere Leidenschaft von mir als Profilbild eingestellt und denn ersten  Versuch gestartet mal ein paar Eindrücke meines Lieblingssees einzustellen !


----------



## Tim1983 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! Hab mal eine andere Leidenschaft von mir als Profilbild eingestellt und denn ersten  Versuch gestartet mal ein paar Eindrücke meines Lieblingssees einzustellen !



Hey Andreas,
magst Du uns verraten welcher See das ist? Der See sieht sehr nett aus.

Gruß Tim


----------



## anschmu (27. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moin Tim ! www.bjerrely.dk ! Einer der schönsten , die ich rund um den Fjord kenne !


----------



## porscher (28. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

wie weit ist es von hvide sande bis herning?


----------



## Costas (28. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



porscher schrieb:


> wie weit ist es von hvide sande bis herning?



Ca. 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten.


----------



## Tim1983 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hey Andreas,
vielen Dank für die Antwort, den See werde ich mir in spätestens 2 Wochen anschauen, dann bin ich vor Ort #6.


----------



## mottejm (28. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hy,
Ich war bis jetzt meist in Sondervig zum MeFo's verhaften.
Sagt mal was verwendet Ihr so als Köder am Put & Take.
Wie Angelt Ihr. Posse rein und Köder Baden, oder legt Ihr den Köder auf Grund, oder Arbeitet Ihr richtig und zieht den Köder durchs Wasser.
Mit was habt Ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, Was sind die besten Fangzeiten.
Motte


----------



## anschmu (29. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hy,
> Ich war bis jetzt meist in Sondervig zum MeFo's verhaften.
> Sagt mal was verwendet Ihr so als Köder am Put & Take.
> Wie Angelt Ihr. Posse rein und Köder Baden, oder legt Ihr den Köder auf Grund, oder Arbeitet Ihr richtig und zieht den Köder durchs Wasser.
> ...



Moin ! Ich benutze fast nur 10-15g Sbiros mit 1,20-1,80cm Vorfach ! Köder ist je nach Teich unterschiedlich , muß man vor Ort sehen was geht ! Petri Andreas


----------



## Costas (29. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hy,
> Ich war bis jetzt meist in Sondervig zum MeFo's verhaften.
> Sagt mal was verwendet Ihr so als Köder am Put & Take.
> Wie Angelt Ihr. Posse rein und Köder Baden, oder legt Ihr den Köder auf Grund, oder Arbeitet Ihr richtig und zieht den Köder durchs Wasser.
> ...



Hallo Motte

Wo hast Du in Sondervig MeFo's verhaftet?

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Tim1983 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hey Costas,
Motte meint den Put & Take in Sondervig und die Lachsforellen bezeichnet er als Mefo´s.


----------



## mottejm (29. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Tim1983 schrieb:


> Hey Costas,
> Motte meint den Put & Take in Sondervig und die Lachsforellen bezeichnet er als Mefo´s.



Genau


----------



## Costas (29. August 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Alles klar.


----------



## mottejm (5. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hallo,
Heute in Sondervig: Meine Frau hat eine Lachsforelle über 4 KG gefangen, und heute Abend mit den Kindern in 2 Stunden noch 3 kleinere.
Heute wurden 175 KG Fisch eingesetzt.
Die anderen haben nicht gut gefangen, aber ich kann mich nicht beschweren.
Nach Aussagen von anderen Anglern geht in Klegod G
gar nix.

Motte


----------



## anschmu (6. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Heute in Sondervig: Meine Frau hat eine Lachsforelle über 4 KG gefangen, und heute Abend mit den Kindern in 2 Stunden noch 3 kleinere.
> Heute wurden 175 KG Fisch eingesetzt.
> Die anderen haben nicht gut gefangen, aber ich kann mich nicht beschweren.
> ...



Petri Heil - dann habt ihr ja gut zuessen ! Wünsche noch viel Spaß in Dänemark dir und deiner Familie Gruß Andreas


----------



## mottejm (6. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



anschmu schrieb:


> Petri Heil - dann habt ihr ja gut zuessen ! Wünsche noch viel Spaß in Dänemark dir und deiner Familie Gruß Andreas



Hallo, danke für die Urlaubswünsche. Wir haben wirklich genug zum Essen und die schmecken auch suuuuuper. wir haben heute einige zu räuchern gebracht in die Räucherei in Hvide. Haben wir noch nicht gemacht, wir lassen uns überraschen.
Die gräucherten Hornhechte im Juni waren sehr gut.

Kann jemand etwas über diese Anlage etwas sagen

www.oxriver.dk

Das ist die Anlage in Ho
Schaut jedenfalls cool aus und es ist auch nicht teurer wie woanders.

Motte


----------



## mottejm (6. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hallo,
unser Rekordfang:
72cm, 4,5 Kg.:vik::vik:

War ein schöner Kampf von  meiner Frau

Gefangen am Put & Take in Sondervig

Motte


----------



## anschmu (7. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



mottejm schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die Urlaubswünsche. Wir haben wirklich genug zum Essen und die schmecken auch suuuuuper. wir haben heute einige zu räuchern gebracht in die Räucherei in Hvide. Haben wir noch nicht gemacht, wir lassen uns überraschen.
> Die gräucherten Hornhechte im Juni waren sehr gut.
> 
> Kann jemand etwas über diese Anlage etwas sagen
> ...


----------



## Hufi96 (7. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hallo,

da wir heute unser Haus in Skaven gebucht haben, hier mal die Frage wer was zu dieser Anlage sagen kann:

http://www.skaven-fiskesoe.dk/luftfoto0.html

Der wäre nämlich zu Fuß zu erreichen|supergri


----------



## LAC (7. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Hufi96 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da wir heute unser Haus in Skaven gebucht haben, hier mal die Frage wer was zu dieser Anlage sagen kann:
> 
> ...



So wie ich von anglern gehört habe soll die anlage gut sein - den besitzer kenne ich, ist ein leidenschaftlicher großwildjäger, u.a. züchtet er auch störe sowie andere fischarten. Er besitzt noch eine anlage die bei uns liegt und etwa 20 km entfernt ist von der in skaven.

@ anschmu
Du meinst doch das dorf No, und nicht die anlage an der ho bucht.


----------



## anschmu (8. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

@ anschmu
Du meinst doch das dorf No, und nicht die anlage an der ho bucht.[/QUOTE]

 Ja ! Meine die Anlage in No ! Einfach zu dicke Finger für diese Technik:vik:


----------



## Michael_05er (9. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



mottejm schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas über diese Anlage etwas sagen
> 
> www.oxriver.dk
> 
> ...


Hi Motte,
ich war dort letztes Jahr und war etwas enttäuscht, weil der große Flußlauf total zu war mit Kraut. Da hätte man eher Schleien als Forellen erwartet. Der kleine Bachlauf war ganz nett. Seitdem hat sich da aber einiges getan, ich glaube, es ist ordentlich "renoviert" worden. Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich (im Hvide-Sande-Thread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205712&highlight=oxriver&page=188) selber mal danach gefragt, weil die Anlage in Rute & Rolle beworben wurde und sich die Anlage optisch verändert hatte. Man war sich damals nur nicht ganz einig, ob die Renovierung schon fertig ist. Und es gab mal eine Geschichte mit einem Gülle-Unfall, da war man sich nicht einig, ob der Teich betroffen war. Lies dort mal nach.

Mein Rat: Schaut euch die Anlage mal an. Vielleicht nicht morgens um vier aus dem Bett quälen, sondern erstmal so vorbei fahren und schauen, was Sache ist. Wenn die Anlage benutzbar ist lohnt es sich auf jeden Fall. Der kleine Bachlauf war schon schön damals, und wenn der Rest gut geworden ist, ist das auf jeden Fall ein Erlebnis. Es ist doch was anderes, einen kleinen Wasserlauf abzulaufen und zu überlegen, wo man seinen Köder als nächstes präsentieren kann als einfach einen großen, runden Tümpel systematisch abzufischen. Wenn es nix ist, dann macht einfach einen Ausflug nach Ringköbing oder so. Und berichte hier davon, da freuen sich garantiert eingie, weil die Anlage schon etwas besonders ist. Die Idee des "künstlichen Flusses" ist einfach gut, die Verlockung ist groß, aber keiner weiß derzeit genaueres. Ein kurzer Bericht wäre super.
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## anschmu (14. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Was lose im Staate Dänemark - alleTruttenjäger zurück und gute Fänge ?


----------



## ramon vega (23. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moin 
Werde Morgen endlich wieder nach dk fahren , und den see in Sondervig besuchen . Werde versuchen von dort zu berichten. habe letztes jahr in 1er Woche über 30kg filet raus geholt , und geschmacklich waren die klasse. Ist noch jemand ab den 24.9 oben in sondervig???


----------



## anschmu (28. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moin Hab grad ne Mail bekommen , von einem Freund , der in  Sondervig ist ! Hat am Bjerrelysee , heute morgen , 7 Stück verhaftet !:vik:


----------



## Felipe95 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hallo,

ich bin übers verlängerte WE auch wieder bei hvide sande zum forellen und dorschangeln ...

Eins ist mir grade so durch den kopf gegangen ... als ich dieses jahr im august an den put & takes war konnte ich lediglich eine forelle von ca.25 stück beim schleppen überlisten was ich dann natürlich auch sein gelassen hab.
Dagegen in Deutschland fange ich eigl immer 80% meiner Forellen beim schleppen mit paste ... dazu muss ich sagen das ich damals viele bisse beim schleppen mit paste hatte aber bis auf den einen haben die forellen den köder nie ganz genommen und sind abgezogen sondern nur kurz angefasst und wieder weg. Wie ist eure erfahrung in der hinsicht war das eher zufall das sie in der woche keine geschleppten köder wollten oder ... ?

LG Felix


----------



## troutmaster69 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin übers verlängerte WE auch wieder bei hvide sande zum forellen und dorschangeln ...
> 
> ...



 Moin Felix,

manchmal ist es wie verhext am Put & Take aber wenn du beim schleppen 3 Möglichkeiten durch probierst klappt es zu 99% das die Forellen hängen bleiben  
1. sofort nach dem Biss locker lassen, also z.B. einen Schritt dem Fisch entgegen gehen oder im rechten Winkel schleppen und sofort nach dem Biss die Rute Richtung Forelle drehen.
2. nach dem Biss die Schnur auf Spannung lassen und wenn nichts passiert langsam weiter schleppen und ab und zu einen Stop einlegen, oder
3. einfach weiter schleppen.

Bei einer von den drei Methoden klappt es eigentlich immer :g

LG
Jannis


----------



## Felipe95 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

eigentlich mache ich das auch immer so ...

schnur in einem rechtenwinkel zur rutenspitze, bei einem biss ruten spitze schnell nach vorne bei sehr eindeutigen (heftigen bissen) sofort bügel auf und bei zarghaften bissen (anstupsern) nur rutenspitze nach vorne und erst wenn sie zieht bügel auf ansonsten wieder langsam anschleppen usw. In Deutschland klappt das auch immer sehr gut in dänemark dagegen habe ich das im august das erste mal gemacht ... sehr viele bisse aber halt wie geschrieben nur einer hat richtig genommen.


----------



## anschmu (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

:m ... und schon wieder 8 Stück am Bjerrelysee verhaftet |jump:


----------



## porscher (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

ist das der see der fast direkt an der hauptstraße liegt, wenn man von hvide sande richtung sondervig fährt?


----------



## anschmu (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



porscher schrieb:


> ist das der see der fast direkt an der hauptstraße liegt, wenn man von hvide sande richtung sondervig fährt?



Nein . Erliegt zwischen Videbaek und Herning , nahe der Ortschaft Fjelstervang ! Guckst du ... muslingehuset@bjerrely.dk ! Von Sondervig ca. 45 min entfernt !


----------



## Elena (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Die Berichte hören sich interressant an, wir waren vor 1 Monat in Dänemark angeln und es hat wirklich Spass gemacht. In ein paar Wochen gehts nochmal nach Norwegen den Herbst auskosten. Danach werden wir auch nochmal mit den Kindern einen Ferienpark Urlaub machen. Den Ringköpingfjord werde ich mir auch mal für eine Extra Reise vormerken - hört sich sehr interessant an .


----------



## belle67 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Felix K. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin übers verlängerte WE auch wieder bei hvide sande zum forellen und dorschangeln ...
> 
> ...


wenn sie ganz vorsichtig sind, klemme ich vor den haken 2-3 kleine schrotbleie und knete die paste da drauf. der haken bleibt fast frei. klappt nicht immer, aber oft


----------



## anschmu (1. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

So #6 habe Dänemark für dies Jahr abgehakt :m Schaffe es vielleicht nächstes Jahr mal wieder öfter an den Fjord ! Wer kann denn noch von ein Paar schönen Fängen im Oktober/ November berichten ! Gruß Andreas


----------



## mottejm (24. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

wir haben heute einige zu räuchern gebracht in die Räucherei in Hvide. Haben wir noch nicht gemacht, wir lassen uns überraschen.
Die gräucherten Hornhechte im Juni waren sehr gut.
Kann jemand etwas über diese Anlage etwas sagen
Das ist die Anlage in Ho. Schaut jedenfalls cool aus und es ist auch nicht teurer wie woanders.
Moin ! Kenne die Anlage - habe dort aber noch nie geangelt -einige andere sind dort schon gewesen , soll nicht besser oder schlechter als andere sein ! Wenn du von No kommst und die Anlage links liegen läßt , gibt es ein Stück weiter auf der rechten Seite ist noch ein Teich , den kenne ich vom beangeln ! Dort haben ich schon gut gefangen ! Petri an deine Frau , ich glaub die kauft dir beim angeln den Schneid ab !


Hallo,
Jetzt die verspätete Antwort. Nachdem an der Schleusse gestern nix gegangen ist sind wir nach No an den Oxriver gefahren.
Sehr schöne Anlage, wir haben 2 Stunden gemacht und jeder 2 Forellen gefangen.
Heute war auch nix mit Hering und wir haben unsere Kühltruhe mit Forellen aus No voll gemacht. Es gibt dorrt auch Goldforellen, wir haben 2 Stück.
Schöne Anlage, netter Besitzer, mit dem haben wir uns unterhalten und uns die Geheimnisse der Forellen und speziell der Goldforellenzucht angeeignet. Wir haben in der Fränkischen Schweiz einen kleinen Teich mit Bachforellen.
Nach No kann man bedenkenlos fahren. Es hat auch wirklich jeder den wir dort getroffen und gesprochen haben etwas gefangen.
Die Fische haben etwa 1,5 - 3 Kg

Viel Erfolg nächstes Jahr für Dich und einen schönen Winter und Weihnachten und guten Rutsch und so weiter.

Motte


----------



## mottejm (24. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Nachtrag:
Die Forellen die wir in HS Rächern haben lassen waren sensationell. Wir haben die einschweissen lassen und ins Eis.
Zu Hause noch eingeschweisst bei 50 Grad im Ofen aufgetaut.
Supergut.
Leider ist diesmal schon zu spät zu räuchern lassen, das dauert 3 Tage und wir müssen Samstag schon wieder nach Hause.

Motte


----------



## Michael_05er (25. November 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Hi Motte,
freut mich zu hören, dass der Oxriver schön zu beangeln ist. Dann setzte ich den mal auf die Liste für meinen Urlaub im Juni... Petri zu Euren Fängen!
Michael


----------



## Hook007 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Moin,
wie findet ihr die Anlage direkt im Hafen von Hvide Sande?? Dort ist es immer voll!!

Gruß
Hook


----------



## anschmu (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Hook007 schrieb:


> Moin,
> wie findet ihr die Anlage direkt im Hafen von Hvide Sande?? Dort ist es immer voll!!
> 
> Gruß
> Hook


  Moin ! das sind doch die alten Hälterbecken aus Beton , oder ? Bin ich noch nie angeln gewesen ! Hat mit angeln auch nichts zutun !


----------



## Hook007 (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



anschmu schrieb:


> Moin ! das sind doch die alten Hälterbecken aus Beton , oder ? Bin ich noch nie angeln gewesen ! Hat mit angeln auch nichts zutun !


 
Jo ist die Anlage!! 
Gut ist nicht die schönste Anlage, aber gefangen wurde gut!!
Ich war im September da, war sehr Windig!!  
Haben 5 Stück gefangen, wenn ich mir den kleinen 4 eckigen Kasten bei Norre Nebel angucke, den find ich auch nicht hübsch!

Außerdem was nützt mir die eine schöne Anlage wie z.B. bei Ho unten neben Blavand wenn ich Stundenlang die Würmer bade!! #c


----------



## Angelprofesor (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Hook007 schrieb:


> Jo ist die Anlage!!
> Gut ist nicht die schönste Anlage, aber gefangen wurde gut!!
> Ich war im September da, war sehr Windig!!
> Haben 5 Stück gefangen, wenn ich mir den kleinen 4 eckigen Kasten bei Norre Nebel angucke, den find ich auch nicht hübsch!
> ...


 
#hHallo Hook007,
die Anlage in Hvide Sande finde ich Sch...e,die Anlage kenne ich aus der Zeit als dort nach kilo bezahlt wurde, damals waren richtige Geräte in Becken. Seit dem das normaler Puff ist kann man die Anlage fergesen. Ho ist (war) for einigen jahren sehr gut, aber so wie ich gehört habe das zu Zeit da garnicht los ist.Norre Nebel war eine gepflegte Anlage aber die letzte drei Jahre war dort auch kaum was zu fanden .#g
Gruß aus Berlin
Vladi


----------



## anschmu (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



Hook007 schrieb:


> Jo ist die Anlage!!
> Gut ist nicht die schönste Anlage, aber gefangen wurde gut!!
> Ich war im September da, war sehr Windig!!
> Haben 5 Stück gefangen, wenn ich mir den kleinen 4 eckigen Kasten bei Norre Nebel angucke, den find ich auch nicht hübsch!
> ...


Würmer baden muß auch in gepflegetem Rahmen möglich sein ! Kenne nur zwei Teiche bei Norre Nebel , einmal den beim Ziegeleiteich gegenüber und den etwas weiter draussen am Kreisel rechts ! Am Ziegeleiteich habe ich aber die letzten Jahren auch nicht mehr geangelt ! Fahre da immer schon etwas weiter ! Auch an einem Put&Take sollte die Forelle ihre Chance haben ! Suche da mehr die Ruhe , obwohl ich einen guten Fang nicht abgeneigt bin !


----------



## Hook007 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Ho kenne ich auch noch aus besseren Zeiten!!! (siehe Bild)

Am Hafen war es so Montags wurde richtig gut gefangen (5 St) Freitags (1er) sind die fänge weniger geworden!! 

Den Teich in Norre Nebel den ich meine ist ein ganz kleiner mit einem roten Haus!! 

Welche ich ganz gut finde sind Klegod und Bækhuse (Hotel) in Outrup!!

Sondervig ist doch der See mit den 2 gelben Häusern oder??


----------



## LAC (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

Wenn ich die put& take anlagen in der ehemalige gemeinde nr. nebel zähle, komme ich ganz schnell auf 10 anlagen. Einige liegen ganz versteckt,  kaum ein tourist sucht sie auf. Die anderen anlagen liegen oft sichtbar an den straßen, werden von touristen besucht und die ein oder andere anlage d.h. betreiber ist mitgied im verband der put&take betreiber und somit auch im katalog erfasst.
Betrachte ich die ganzen anlagen die rund um den ringköbingfjord liegen - es sind etwa 100 km,  höre ich auf zu zählen, man kann sie zwar in einen urlaub alle aufsuchen und  anschauen bzw. studieren, aber nicht  alle beangeln, da reicht gar nicht die zeit.
Wo ich mich drüber wundere ist, dass nur fünf sechs anlagen hier immer erwähnt werden von ho - bis skjern, die unterschiedlich bewertet werden, was ich natürlich nicht als maßstab nehme, denn gerade bei den put&take anlagen hängt der fangerfolg von mehreren faktoren ab, wo der betreiber sowie angler es in der hand hat, ob mit erfolg zu rechnen ist.
Jedenfals lohnt es sich immer, eine anlage genau zu beobachten, bevor man angelt, dann kann man sich ein kleines bild machen, wenn man ein gewässer lesen kann und sogar feststellen ob ein fischbestand vorhanden ist.
Nun wird ja auch die anlage in hvide sande (fjordseite) hier erwähnt, vor jahren wurde dort nach kg fisch abgerechnet. Reichlich kg wurden rausgeholt und im internet konnte man weltweit die tricks lesen, wie und wo man 15 kg im wagen verstecken kann und nur 3 kg fisch bezahlt. 
Ich führte damals ein gespräch mit dem besitzer und erwähnte dieses, aber nicht nur über die füchse, die "schlauen angler" haben wir uns unterhalten sondern auch über die anlage, die damals im sommer probleme mit dem sauerstoff hatte, dieses ist ja inzwischen durch eine pumpe behoben und in einem becken tummeln sich dicke forellen - dort darf man nicht angeln, Das andere becken ist für die angelei freigegeben, da sind abgezählte fische vorhanden, wobei ich dort festgestellt habe, dass bisse dort nur an drei stellen erfolgen. Geangelt habe dort nie, war immer nur ein begleiter und beobachter.:q  wobei ich einmal erlebt habe, dass ein angler aus polen dort sehr gut geangelt hat und die zwei weiteren deutschen angler, an der anlage am verzweifeln waren - sie standen leider am falschen platz :q sonst haben sie alles richtig gemacht.:q:q


----------



## anschmu (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

@lac ! Da hast du recht , das es viele put&take Seen rundum gibt ! Und es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen , wo und wie er angelt ! Ich bzw. wir haben durch nun schon 15 Jahre angeln rund um den Fjord schon einige Anlagen gesehen und auch beangelt - und ich kann dir sagen da waren auch Schwimmbecken dabei ( Bauer bei Stauning ) ! Die letzte Zeit beangeln wir eigentlich nur nur 2-3 Teiche die uns gefallen und wo wir unsere Ruhe haben ! Und der Fisch eine reelle Chance hat ! und glaub mir auch nach soveilen Jahren gehen wir mit 4 Anglern noch mit null vom Teich , aber auch mit Eimervoll!


----------



## LAC (10. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



anschmu schrieb:


> @lac ! Da hast du recht , das es viele put&take Seen rundum gibt ! Und es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen , wo und wie er angelt ! Ich bzw. wir haben durch nun schon 15 Jahre angeln rund um den Fjord schon einige Anlagen gesehen und auch beangelt - und ich kann dir sagen da waren auch Schwimmbecken dabei ( Bauer bei Stauning ) ! Die letzte Zeit beangeln wir eigentlich nur nur 2-3 Teiche die uns gefallen und wo wir unsere Ruhe haben ! Und der Fisch eine reelle Chance hat ! und glaub mir auch nach soveilen Jahren gehen wir mit 4 Anglern noch mit null vom Teich , aber auch mit Eimervoll!



anschmu, ich gebe dir auch recht, denn diese put&take anlagen, schießen wie pilze hier aus dem boden, da es eine zusätzliche einnahmequelle für den landwirt wird. Einige sind ja keine teiche, wie du schon erwähnt hast schwimmbecken bzw. in meinen augen badewannen. Trotzdem werden sie aufgesucht von anglern. Z.b. der in nymindegab am fjord, der auch nicht immer pos. abschneidet, dort habe ich mich mit einem ehepaar über die angelei an dieser anlage unterhalten  - beide angelten, sie waren sehr zufrieden. Finden die lage gut, spannten sich aus beim angeln und fingen, dann und wann auch einen fisch, das genügte ihnen.
Ich bin kein freund dieser anlagen, sie haben dazu beigetragen, dass ich aus einer forelle immer eine kräuterforelle mache, damit der muffige geschmack verschwindet - eine forelle aus den fließgewässern ist ein genuß, die man nicht mit diesen masttieren aus den anlagen vergleichen kann.


----------



## anschmu (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*

@ lac ! Bei Palle in Nymindegab angeln wir schon siet Jahren nicht mehr , obwohl es ein schönes Gewässer ist , ob kleiner oder großer See ! Aber wenn er anschreibt : 170kg aus gesetzt meint er 17 Stück ! Selbst mehrfach beobachtet und beoachtet worden ! Er könnte mit ein bischen mehr Besatz und auch mit ein bischen mehr Präsenz am Teich richtig Geld machen , aber da verstehe einer die Dänen . gruß andreas


----------



## LAC (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Forellenangeln rund um den Ringköpingfjord*



anschmu schrieb:


> @ lac ! Bei Palle in Nymindegab angeln wir schon siet Jahren nicht mehr , obwohl es ein schönes Gewässer ist , ob kleiner oder großer See ! Aber wenn er anschreibt : 170kg aus gesetzt meint er 17 Stück ! Selbst mehrfach beobachtet und beoachtet worden ! Er könnte mit ein bischen mehr Besatz und auch mit ein bischen mehr Präsenz am Teich richtig Geld machen , aber da verstehe einer die Dänen . gruß andreas



Andreas, dieses ist nur ein punkt, warum ich diese anlagen meide, man hat es nicht im griff. Ein zweiter ist, dass man sich immer weiter entfernt von der normalen angelei in der freien natur und mit methoden arbeitet - die in meinen augen nichts mehr mit angeln zu tun haben. Nur ein beispiel - ich füttere sie mit kieselsteine an.  Das soll man mal im fließgewässer machen |supergri
Hätte ich bald vergessen - es geht vielleicht beim wolfsbarsch, den habe ich schon mit geräusche angelockt, zwar nicht beim angeln, sondern beim tauchen mit flossenschlagen auf der wasseroberfläche - da er sehr neugierig ist.
gruß


----------

